# Did I read that the Dem's want to bring back the draft?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Or was a dreaming? Anyone see that? Like WTF is up with that?


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

You asked.
 *Lawmaker says he will introduce bill to reinstate military draft* *By JOHN HEILPRIN*
_The Associated Press_
WASHINGTON - Americans would have to sign up for a new military draft after turning 18 under a bill the incoming chairman of the House Ways and Means Committee says he will introduce next year.
*Rep. Charles Rangel, D-N.Y*., said Sunday he sees his idea as a way to deter politicians from launching wars.
"There's no question in my mind that this president and this administration would never have invaded Iraq, especially on the flimsy evidence that was presented to the Congress, if indeed we had a draft and members of Congress and the administration thought that their kids from their communities would be placed in harm's way," Rangel said.
Rangel, a veteran of the Korean War who has unsuccessfully sponsored legislation on conscription in the past, has said the all-volunteer military disproportionately puts the burden of war on minorities and lower-income families.
Rangel said he will propose a measure early next year. Although he said he is serious about the proposal, there is little evident support among the public or lawmakers for it.
In 2003, Rangel proposed a measure covering people age 18 to 26. It was defeated 402-2 the following year. This year, he offered a plan to mandate military service for men and women between age 18 and 42; it went nowhere in the Republican-led Congress.
Democrats will control the House and Senate come January because of their victories in the Nov. 7 election.
At a time when some lawmakers are urging the military to send more troops to Iraq, "I don't see how anyone can support the war and not support the draft," Rangel said. "I think to do so is hypocritical."
Sen. Lindsey Graham, a South Carolina Republican who is a colonel in the U.S. Air Force reserve, said he agreed that the United States does not have enough people in the military. "I think we can do this with an all-voluntary service, all-voluntary Army, Air Force, Marine Corps and Navy. And if we can't, then we'll look for some other option."
Rangel and Graham appeared on "Face the Nation" on CBS.
Rangel, the next chairman of the House tax-writing committee, said he worried the military was being strained by its overseas commitments.
"If we're going to challenge Iran and challenge North Korea and then, as some people have asked, to send more troops to Iraq, we can't do that without a draft," Rangel said.
He said having a draft would not necessarily mean everyone called to duty would have to serve. Instead, "young people [would] commit themselves to a couple of years in service to this great republic, whether it's our seaports, our airports, in schools, in hospitals," with a promise of educational benefits at the end of service.
Polls have shown about seven in 10 Americans oppose reinstatement of the draft, and officials say they do not expect to restart conscription.
Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld told Congress in June 2005 that "there isn't a chance in the world that the draft will be brought back."
The military drafted conscripts during the Civil War, both world wars and between 1948 and 1973. An agency independent of the Defense Department, the Selective Service System, keeps an updated registry of men age 18-25 - now about 16 million - from which to supply untrained draftees that would supplement the armed forces.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Rangel is crazy. This measure will not pass. You can also expect him to raise taxes!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

N E V A H ! ! !


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I knew the dems would reek havoc once they got in power, they most def will will be slapped down in 08, we hope.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

F him.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nothing new for Rangel (D, Geritol). He tried this a couple years ago and then voted *NO *on his own bill!

Preview of coming attractions...you wanted democrats...you got 'em!

Enjoy the new taxes as they erase your wage gains (giggle)...remember...you voted for it.

Hey, you can always blame the republicans...after all, they are the party of "big business" and the democrats are for the "little guy".

I also have a bridge down in Bourne for sale...cheap.

</IMG>


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

A note on Charles Rangel. He was part of this tragic fiasco

http://www.grumpclub.org/textfiles/apr06.htm


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mooselimbs'...no surprise there, 94c. A note to everyone: the politicians (both elected and police suck-pumps [chiefs, colonels, deputies, etc...]) will not back you when mooselimbs' are involved...just let it go, don't loose your jobs/homes doing the "right thing"...let the lemmings have what they want: we've been voted out.

</IMG>


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

94c said:


> http://www.grumpclub.org/textfiles/apr06.htm


What an utterly revolting story.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

F the draft i did my time in the SEALS and i dont think that 18 yr olds need to see what its like .. hell they cant even drink but they can get shot come on


----------

